# Lgd-4033



## d2r2ddd (Mar 7, 2014)

What is LGD-4033? - Evolutionary.org


*What is LGD-4033?*

LGD-4033 is a selective androgen receptor modulator a novel non-steroidal, oral SARM that binds to AR with high affinity (Ki of ~1 nM) and selectivity, class of androgen receptor (AR) ligands that is tissue selective, developed to treat muscle wasting associated with cancer, acute and chronic illness and age-related muscle loss. LGD-4033 is expected to produce the therapeutic benefits of testosterone with improved safety, tolerability and patient acceptance due to tissue-selective mechanism of action and an oral route of administration.

*How it works*

LGD-4033, a novel nonsteroidal, oral selective androgen receptor modulator, binds androgen receptora with high affinity and selectivity. It demonstrates anabolic activity in muscles, anti-resorptive and anabolic activity in bones and a robust selectivity for muscle and bone versus prostate and sebaceous glands. LGD-4033 has recently completed a Phase I Multiple Ascending Dose study in healthy volunteers this randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled Phase I study established the safety and tolerability up to doses of 22 mg.

*Uses*

LGD is still fairly new but the results have been very similar in studies and logs. LGD-4033 has undergone several recent studies and trials to find the best and safest way to use it. From these trials, the results have shown increases in lean body mass and decreases in body fat. There is also a significant increase in strength, well being as well as healing possibilities as well.

*Bulking*

LGD has shown the most ability of any SARM to put on size that could be considered a bulk. This will, of course, be dependent upon the diet used. Users that have experienced more than 10lb. increases have had a significant increase in calorie intake. The possibility of this type of size is present with LGD use. A recommend dosage for this type of goal would be 5-10 mg day for 8 weeks.

*Recomp*

LGD seems to shine with this method. Many have seen an increase in lean body mass and a decrease in body fat. LGD seems to work the best with this method. Ran in conjunction with other SARMS will only increase the liklihood of a stronger recomp. Recommended doses for recomping would be 5-8 mg a day for 8 weeks.

*Cutting*

LGD can be used to cut as well. It will shine moreso if ran in conjunction with SARMS S-4 and GW-501516. This would be similar to a SARMS triple stack that is normally ran with ostarine, except there is a possibility of more size being put on while cutting. A good dose for this method would be 3-5 mg a day for 8 weeks.

*Side Effects*

Through studies and logs, the side effects from LGD have so far shown to be minimal. The suppression that has shown has been dose dependent but there has been a decrease in total and free test as well as SHBG. The interesting findings shown have show NO significant decrease in LH or FSH. This is very encouraging to users as it shows that while suppressive, recovery will still not be near as long as with anabolics. It has shown to be non toxic and side effects have been mild to minimal. LGD has not shown increases in estradiol but as with anything, an anti aromatizer should be kept on hand.

A full pct, as opposed to a mini pct with other SARMS, is recommended after a cycle of LGD. While it may not be quite as suppressive as anabolics, the suppression is much higher than other SARMS, thus, requiring a full PCT.

*LGD-4033 Summary*

Effects similar to anabolics with size and strength
Minimal Side Effects
Excellent for recomping
Healing properties
Prevents muscle wasting
Works well as a stand alone or stacked with other SARMS

- Great results in every aspect for different types of goals

- Half life of 24-36 hours


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 7, 2014)

anyone tried the above SARM before?  pls share ....


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 13, 2014)

Bump!

No one with experience of this promising peptides?


----------

